# Social Housing/Low-Income Housing



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Shelter for the Homeless, Essen, Germany (2018)
Architects: RKW Architektur +


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Social Housing, Ivry-sur-Seine, France (2017)
Architects: Atelier Du Pont


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Hollande Béthune Social Housing, Béthune, France (2012)
Architects: FRES Architectes


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Social Housing in Vallecas, Madrid, Spain (2012)
Architects: Vázquez Consuegra


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Altos de la Sabana, Guatemala City (2014)
Architect: *Studio Domus*

A 10 building residential complex located near informal settlements in an industrial area of Guatemala City.























































You can see the whole complex in the upper center of this image:


nos conectamos todos by ivan castro guatemala, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Quinta Monroy, Iquique, Chile (2005)
Architects: ELEMENTAL

Built to house 100 families occupying the site illegally. The houses were only halfway constructed so that the families could construct their own additions to their tastes and requirements


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Les Tours Aillaud, Paris, France (1977)
Architect: Emile Aillaud


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

White Clouds, Saintes, France (2016)
Architects: POGGI & MORE architecture


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Longnan Garden Social Housing Estate, Shanghai, China (2017)
Architects: Atelier GOM


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Arches Boulogne, Paris, France (2016)
Architects: Antonini Darmon


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

3+2 Social Housing, Cabeza del Buey, Spain (2016)
Architect: Antonio Holgado Gómez


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Unknow Singapore housing

Blk 440 by Chester Chen, on Flickr


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Yung Kuang Road, Blk 63-66
Singapore

Yung Kuang Road 03 by Dick Snaterse, on Flickr


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Cityvue public housing apartment complex in Redhill, 
Singapore.

Cityvue Garden by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Pearl Bank, 
Singapore


Pearl Bank Blue by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


Pearl Bank Interior by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


Pearl Bank Interior by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


1 Pearl Bank 15 by Dick Snaterse, on Flickr


Pearl's Hill by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Toa Payoh, Singapore


Toa Payoh Soul (Experimental) by Stefan, on Flickr


Far Far Away by Yihan, on Flickr


New Toa Payoh Heights by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


Battleship. by digitalpimp., on Flickr


Urban Density by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


\||i\| by Jamie Hladky, on Flickr


||T| by Jamie Hladky, on Flickr


Toa Payoh Estate postcard by Tonio Vega, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Social Housing, Aigues-Mortes, France (2015)
Architects: Thomas Landemaine Architectes


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Empress Market Flags
Singapore


Empress Market Flags by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Reversed Y-shaped Apartment Building in Kawaramachi Housing Complex
Kawaramachi, Japan


source https://abandoned.blogberth.com/2017/09/12/japanese-housing-complex-of-the-futuristic-design/ elugraphy

























































apartment building by kazu saito, on Flickr


housing complex by kazu saito, on Flickr


----------



## Tolbert (Jan 5, 2012)

When i see those french housing designs, i cerntainly want to cry when thinking of their cruel german equivalents... hno:


*Joachim-Ringelnatz-Siedlung, Berlin*






































*Eugen-Roth-Weg, Berlin*




















Fritz-Erler-Allee / Käthe-Dorsch-Ring, Berlin











*Agnes-Straub-Weg 22, Berlin*











*Fritz-Erler-Allee/ Agnes-Straub-Weg, Berlin*































So Sad!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^

I totally agree with you, those French examples are really great.
_________________________

One example from my country, from the city of Prilep.

The apartments in this building are intended for people with lower incomes or people dependent on social care, single moms, families with many children or people with disabilities. Built in 2015.

_source_


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

The German examples are surprisingly awful, well when you think about it why would I be surprised, they've been pushing low quality in most of their places, haven't you seen Dresden, they build the houses with gypsum, decorated front, plain backyard, when you see the aerial view you're like, what the actual f. After just 2 or 3 years of use they'll look even worse. 
The only good examples in Europe are from France and Spain, someone took great care.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Sosial housing is very rare here in Oslo, Norway and this is the only project I can think of such housing. It was completed in 2017 with Haugen/Zohar Arkitekter as the architects. 




































https://www.aftenposten.no/osloby/i/72mxo/Sosial-boligbygging-med-hoy-kvalitet-og-lav-pris


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

A social house cost by Dutch law a maximum of € 640,14 per month. People with a anual income of €22.400,00 (one person) can apply for a social house. If earning less then this amount, the municipal will pay the half of the rent. With unemployment the government will subsidie the whole rent.


Typical Dutch rowhouses from the '40.









The '60.









The '90.









Modern social housing.


----------



## HenriqueK (Apr 4, 2017)

I quite like the modern dutch designs. However, it seems inneficient to use single family units for social housing


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Courtyard Housing, London, UK (2015)
Architects: Patel Taylor


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Y-Cube, London, UK (2015)
Architects: Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Y-Cube, London, UK (2015)


Lego is a perfect way to make the social housing


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

福陵団地, 福岡, Japan


福陵団地01 by take, on Flickr


福陵団地05 by take, on Flickr


福陵団地07 by take, on Flickr


福陵団地09 by take, on Flickr


福陵団地11 by take, on Flickr


福陵団地12 by take, on Flickr


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

第二緑ヶ丘団地, Japan


第二緑ヶ丘団地-中層棟001 by take, on Flickr


第二緑ヶ丘団地-中層棟003 by take, on Flickr


第二緑ヶ丘団地-中層棟007 by take, on Flickr


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

かもめ団地, Japan


_DSC4017 by Ken OHYAMA, on Flickr


_DSC3957 by Ken OHYAMA, on Flickr


_DSC3946 by Ken OHYAMA, on Flickr


_DSC3937 by Ken OHYAMA, on Flickr


かもめ団地 by Ken OHYAMA, on Flickr


_DSC3922 by Ken OHYAMA, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

317 Social Housing Units, Ceuta, Spain (2016)
Architects: SV60


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Architect, Neave Brown ( Camden Council's Architects Department )
Alexandra and Ainsworth Estate
1978
London


Alexandra and Ainsworth Estate by David Bank, on Flickr


Alexandra and Ainsworth Estate by David Bank, on Flickr


Alexandra and Ainsworth Estate by David Bank, on Flickr


Rowley Way, Alexandra and Ainsworth Estate, London by Jeremai Smith, on Flickr


Untitled by Luke Weyman, on Flickr


Alexandra Road / pedways by George Rex, on Flickr


Alexandra Rd. Estate London (Architect Neave Brown 1978) by Leander Pretorius, on Flickr


Alexandra Rd. Estate London (Architect Neave Brown 1978) by Leander Pretorius, on Flickr


Alexandra Rd. Estate London (Architect Neave Brown 1978) by Leander Pretorius, on Flickr


Alexandra Rd. Estate London (Architect Neave Brown 1978) by Leander Pretorius, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Some of these houses look better than the one I live in :lol:


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

North Korea
Low income, Socialist and Be Housing


Houses in Kaesong, North Korea by Daniel Kliza, on Flickr


Houses in Kaesong, North Korea by Daniel Kliza, on Flickr


Houses in Kaesong, North Korea by Daniel Kliza, on Flickr


Apartments in Kaesong, North Korea by Daniel Kliza, on Flickr


Apartments in Pyongyang, North Korea. by Daniel Kliza, on Flickr


Pyongyang, North Korea. by Daniel Kliza, on Flickr


Apartments - Pyongyang by Thomas Peddle, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

56 Apartments, Nantes, France (2015)
Architect: Philippe Dubus Architectes


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Social Housing, Paris, France (2014)
Architects: Vous Êtes Ici Architectes


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Social Housing for Mine Workers, Principality of Asturias, Spain (2011) 
Architects: Zon-e Arquitectos


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Social Housing, Tarragona, Spain (2013)
Architect: aguilera|guerrero architects


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The Six Housing, Los Angeles, CA, USA | Brooks + Scarpa | 2017
Source


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

MLK1101 Housing, Los Angeles, CA, USA | Lorcan O'Herlihy Architects | 2019
Source


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

TOG, do you happen to be active in the online architecture community? Twitter, Instagram, or whatever else...


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Trudo Vertical Forest, Eindhoven, Netherlands | Stefano Boeri Architetti | 2021
Source


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Star Apartments, Los Angeles, CA, USA | Michael Maltzan | 2013


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

* IntegrARA Iztacalco | Mexico City*


----------



## The Eagle (Sep 7, 2014)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Social housing planning was in its infancy in the 20th century. Programs have developed and improved since then. There is far, far less chance any of these projects become as bad as they did back then, and if they do, it's not because of the architecture.


No, it was not. Maybe in Canada it was in its infancy and besides, architecture is very, very important. 
If not so, we could close this Thread. Architecture can give You a feeling of being needed, part of society.
Here a social housing complex in Germany. This one is in Augsburg and 500 years old. Opened in 1516. 
There are older ones in Germany. The oldest one still in use is 800 years old. Anyway
this is the Fuggerei in the town of Augsburg:

























































































source: Winkipedia


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Torre Bolueta, Bilbao, Spain | VArquitectos | 2018

Also a Passivehaus


----------



## UrbanImpact (Jan 10, 2005)

^^^ love it , but, looks like it was plucked from Ginza or Midtown Manhattan


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

12 Rue Jean-Bart, Paris, France | Jean-Christophe Quinton | 2022
Source


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

El Borinquen Residence, New York City, NY, USA | Alexander Gorlin Architects | 2022
Source


----------

